# Moyu's new 3x3x3 & shiguanglun (时光轮）



## MOYU (Jan 31, 2015)

a new design by Moyu.they are coming out now.

i don't know how to put pictures here.:confused::confusedlease go to:

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-57600-1-1.html

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-56045-1-1.html


----------



## MOYU (Jan 31, 2015)

:confused:


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesome! Just looks like an AoLong V3 to me though.

Edit: Just looked at the pics closer. This is interesting.


----------



## cashis (Jan 31, 2015)

corners are hollow ish?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Liying?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 31, 2015)

Similar cube to Liying with mods?
Also, they changed packaging. That yellow box.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 31, 2015)

yay!


----------



## Myachii (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are the images:























































This cube doesn't look too bad, although I can predict some catching issues with the holes in the corners..


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 31, 2015)

It is about time Moyu makes a new 3x3x3. It has been almost 3 weeks since their last one.


----------



## CuBouz (Jan 31, 2015)

Resume production of AoLong v1 and I'll be pretty happy tbh.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nothing special. 
Liying with some tracks to reduce friction and that's all. 
They should focus on some new design rather than improving already released cubes.


----------



## s3rzz (Jan 31, 2015)

"And this one will wake up your neighbors."


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Make the HuaShi already...


----------



## TomTom (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think it will be as good as a along v1 or v2


----------



## Myachii (Jan 31, 2015)

I personally think MoYu should focus on widening their range of puzzles. They already dominate 2-7 for most people, I think they should make other WCA puzzles such as a Megaminx or a Clock.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2015)

I will not be buying this cube.. Name is too difficult  (Nah, I probably will get it since it is allready being sold)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 31, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Make the HuaShi already...



and Cubic Aofu
and the Mega
and the Square-1


----------



## typeman5 (Jan 31, 2015)

mati1242 said:


> Nothing special.
> Liying with some tracks to reduce friction and that's all.
> They should focus on some new design rather than improving already released cubes.



Did you Even look at the center pieces? They look pretty different to me


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2015)

The White one reminds me of a dianma. Is it just me?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks horrible.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 1, 2015)

Can anyone translate those chinese writings?


----------



## Aussie (Feb 1, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Can anyone translate those chinese writings?



I might be wrong because I am not fluent in Chinese yet, but Shi (时) means Time, Guang (光) means light, and Lun (轮) means round. I guess it is Time Light Round??

Hey MoYu, will this come in Pink? I would love to see a Pink MoYu cube.  Especially a Pink MoYu 6x6.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 1, 2015)

The corner caps are like Shuangren? I guess you can't get stickerless with this design.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 1, 2015)

This looks like a liying and a dianma crossed I don't think it's going to be good.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 1, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I personally think MoYu should focus on widening their range of puzzles. They already dominate 2-7 for most people, I think they should make other WCA puzzles such as a Megaminx or a Clock.



SQ-1? (I dont solve SQ-1 but I'm interested)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 1, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I might be wrong because I am not fluent in Chinese yet, but Shi (时) means Time, Guang (光) means light, and Lun (轮) means round. I guess it is Time Light Round??
> 
> Hey MoYu, will this come in Pink? I would love to see a Pink MoYu cube.  Especially a Pink MoYu 6x6.



K thanks, And what about the writings in those pictures?

--------------------
Thecubicle.us has listed the MoYu YueYing
The pictures of the YueYing and the shiguanglun Look the same imo
http://thecubicle.us/moyu-yueying-p-3991.html


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 1, 2015)

I probably wont get this as I already am excited to get my Fangshi Guyagning and I was not too impressed with the Liying. Those corners will catch up and you probably have to mod it to make it good.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2015)

It's like the F-II of Moyu cubes. Light and quick.



CuBouz said:


> Resume production of AoLong v1 and I'll be pretty happy tbh.



I'm all for it.

That and a cubic 7x7, and a new 6x6.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 1, 2015)

this looks interesting, the Liying was a pretty good cube, but I might not get this


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2015)

isn't this called the yueying? or is this a different cube?


(ps 100th post, yay for me)


----------



## minstorm340 (Feb 5, 2015)

Whoah, those corners look weird.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

minstorm340 said:


> Whoah, those corners look weird.



Me said in a Facebook post that "YueYing firstly adopts the concave structure in its center pieces, which perfectly match the grooves on the corner pieces. All these designs aim to largely increase the corner cutting! " I'm curious how it increases the corner cutting.


----------



## RageMonster42 (Feb 5, 2015)

Whats the best Competition legal 3x3 Im thinking some kind of Moyu


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the HuaShi?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2015)

maytagcuber34 said:


> What is the HuaShi?


when moyu released the huachuang (which improved upon the aochuang)
many people speculated/hoped that moyu will release a 6X6 that is improved over the aoshi.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> when moyu released the huachuang (which improved upon the aochuang)
> many people speculated/hoped that moyu will release a 6X6 that is improved over the aoshi.


i sure as hell _hope_. Also a cubic 7x7.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2015)

I believe the idea of the corner holes/dents/things is to allow greater reverse cutting (corner won't touch center as much), while avoiding the corner twists that might happen if you just rounded off the corner altogether.
Nothing revolutionary that I can see, but it's interesting that they're sticking to the "basic" design so much. It's sort of like they're got a group of people working on small inner-circle fancy type cubes (Weilong and Aolong) and a group of people working on basic, large circle cubes (Liying, Yulong, etc.)


----------



## matryoshka (Feb 8, 2015)

THIS IS TECHNICALLY NOT A MOYU CUBE, IT'S A NEW BRANCH OF YJ (YangCong)


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 8, 2015)

matryoshka said:


> THIS IS TECHNICALLY NOT A MOYU CUBE, IT'S A NEW BRANCH OF YJ (YangCong)



Proof?


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 8, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Proof?



It was on their Facebook page, and it's been posted elsewhere on the forums (check the past few pages of thecubicle's thread).


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 8, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> It was on their Facebook page, and it's been posted elsewhere on the forums (check the past few pages of thecubicle's thread).



Nope there's nothing about the "YangCong" though.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCubicle Thread said:


> "CONG'S DESIGN - 3×3 Yue Ying Magic Cube
> Thanks our designer: Fucong Fei for designing this excellent magic cube! Fucong Fei, nickname is Onion, has successfully designed several ‪#‎MoYu‬ brand cubes, like MoYu Pyramid, MoYu Skweb and MoYu HuanYing, MoYu LiYing,etc.
> From now on, we will sponsor him to make his own brand cube - CONG'S DESIGN grin emoticon
> All his designed cubes will be mass produced by us and also we will provide professional advice to him to make it better."



Post #2066 on The Cubicle's thread.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Should we call this the Onion YueYing now?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Should we call this the Onion YueYing now?


We probably should. Onion YueYing.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 8, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Post #2066 on The Cubicle's thread.



How much times do i have to say about the YangCong? Do you even understand what Im even talking about??


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 9, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> How much times do i have to say about the YangCong? Do you even understand what Im even talking about??



Fully, but I think you're misunderstanding my post. Go back, read it again, think for a few seconds, and I think you'll get it (hint: YangCong is not a cube, it's a brand, and it's listed as Cong's Design in the post I quoted). His original point was that it's not a moyu cube. If you were to carefully read my post, I think you'll see why he said that.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 12, 2015)

So two 5-star reviews already on the cubicle. Both saying that it matches or beats the Aolong!


----------



## Johnny (Feb 12, 2015)

Unless you guys have, like, a degree in engineering, I don't think you can predict how it's going to turn until you try it


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 12, 2015)

Check out collin's vid on it. Looks good.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Check out collin's vid on it. Looks good.



Link?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 13, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Unless you guys have, like, a degree in engineering, I don't think you can predict how it's going to turn until you try it


I have a degree in engineering and I predict it will be fast and crunchy but rather loud with a hint of buttery crispiness.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 13, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> I have a degree in engineering and I predict it will be fast and crunchy but rather loud with a hint of buttery crispiness.



Thats what she said?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Link?



Collin: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BpO4SCWDM1Q
Cubeologist: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=towIGkf39Sg


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Collin: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BpO4SCWDM1Q
> Cubeologist: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=towIGkf39Sg



Thank you. I can't believe it but this looks good!


----------



## maps600 (Feb 13, 2015)

can we has megaminx yet


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 1, 2015)

The cube claims to be 57mm, but I've heard a few people say it feels smaller. Anyone have it and can show a comparison to other cubes?


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 1, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> The cube claims to be 57mm, but I've heard a few people say it feels smaller. Anyone have it and can show a comparison to other cubes?


It's 56 mm


----------

